# Marry/Marriage



## THEBLACKPOPE

Updating Post


----------



## mitzi

What is this about and why?


----------



## littlelady

mitzi said:


> What is this about and why?



A bunch of gobbledygook.  Especially, in the recent post.  No worries.


----------



## littlelady

THEBLACKPOPE said:


> View attachment 136435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> … You don't support Marriage ... That's up to you.



I never said I don’t support marriage.  You have no clue how much I support it.  Thanks for your reply, and God bless you.


----------



## mitzi

THEBLACKPOPE said:


> I'm a Christian
> I support Marriage



So why in "The Ladies Room"? It should be in Religion. Just saying.


----------



## mitzi

THEBLACKPOPE said:


> *HA HA HA HA HA
> If YOU desire to go to the Administrator, to Complain that a Topic that affects ALL Women should not be in the Ladies Room, such as you've stated here …*
> 
> 
> 
> THE LADIES  ROOM, I SEE ...
> Makeup for HUSBANDS
> Lingerie for HUSBANDS
> Conversation Talk, about HUSBANDS ...
> 
> Talk about BOYFRIENDS ...
> Talk about those Considering as MATES …
> 
> Crying When ...
> Or Crying out to God about …
> 
> AND
> AND
> AND …
> 
> Finances
> Children
> Employers
> Employees
> Haters
> Glory be to God, Allies
> 
> AND
> AND
> AND
> 
> IF YOU are saying, The Ladies Room is not for Christians … not for Discussions about Christian Love, That's Your Opinion.
> 
> In The Ladies Room, its been my experience to Witness, [see] Topics that ...
> 
> My Choice has been Also, to provide Holy Scriptures to SUPPORT, The Ladies Room … For Christian Women.
> *MY CHOICE!*



I did not mean The Ladies Room wasn't for Christians. Forget I said anything, this wasn't really that big of a deal.


----------



## frequentflier

Another one goes on ignore...


----------



## PrchJrkr

The TRACEADKINS Sayeth:

"This here's why we do it fellas"

DON'T BE FOOLED BY FALSE NOTIONS FOR THE TRUTH IS REVEALED UNTO YOU


----------

